# Nuovo Utente Gentoo.. Problema con configurazione Dual View

## MaxXMer

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del mondo Gentoo. 

Una volta configurato il sistema e l'X server, ho provato a configurare il doppio monitor ma non riesco a trovare nessuna guida a riguardo.

Ho due monitor, un LG Flatron L1930SQ 19" e un Acer AL1714 17", collegati ad una NVidia 6600 GT.

L'unica cosa che sono riuscito a fare e installare Xineramaproto. Ma come si configura?

MI aiutereste? grazie mille

Luigi

----------

## Ic3M4n

utilizzi i driver nvidia proprietari?

abilita la use flag xinerama nel make.conf per fare in modo che i programmi sappiano come visualizzarsi, altrimenti spesso e volentieri te li trovi a cavallo dei due monitor.

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

     Option         "TwinView" "1"

     Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1600x1200_75 +0+0, CRT-1: 1600x1200_65 + 1600+0; CRT-0: 1024x768_75 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 1600x1200_65 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL"

     
```

i metamodes sono come vuoi che appaiano i monitor e le differenti risoluzioni. se vuoi che una singola risoluzione venga utilizzata su un monitor solo l'altro lo metti a NULL

PS: benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## MaxXMer

Allora in pratica devo aggiungere in Xorg.conf la sezione ServerFlags e per la sezione Screen invece che faccio aggiungo quello che mi hai postato i sosituisco il tutto?

Nel mio XOrg.conf appare lla sezione Screen in questo modo e la ServerFlags non c'era quindi l'ho aggiunta.

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Sostituisco il tutto con le riche che mi hai postato o aggiungo?

PS Grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

Aggiungi. (E prova!)

Poi leggi anche /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-xxxxxxx/README.bz2, specialmente la sezione Appendix G.  :Smile: 

----------

## MaxXMer

Provo e vi faccio sapere  :Very Happy:  Grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusa... ho dato per scontato che fosse da aggiungere se hai già tale sezione e non creare una sezione nuova.

----------

## MaxXMer

Dunque la sezione Server Flags non ce l'ho .. quella screen invece si ma ho quello che ho postato qui. Sotto screen allora aggiungo e il serverflags non lo metto?

----------

## knefas

Puoi anche non metterlo, o aggiungerlo. Io non ce l'ho e TwinView fa la scelta giusta comunque.

Poi un consiglio: fai un backup di xorg.conf e prova! Al max torni a com'era prima e non succede nulla  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

stando alla documentazione se non metti Section 

```
"ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

```

puoi avere probemi in quanto X rileva che hai due monitor e pure i driver nvidia ed entrambi cercano di gestirli creando casini. A me per esempio creava casini e ho dovuto aggiungerla. Google a volte fa miracoli.

----------

## MaxXMer

Ok,

Vi ringrazio molto faccio due prove e vi faccio sapere  :Very Happy: 

Grazie ancora.

----------

## MaxXMer

Ho fatto due prove,

aggiungendo la parte che mi avete indicato sotto Screen

aggiungendo la parte sotto Screen e aggiungendo la sezione ServerFlags

In entrambi i casi parte X ma perde la risoluzione e cmq il secondo monitor si spegne appena parte X. 

IN pratica alla partenza carica il qingy, è mi compare la schermata di login clonata su tutti e due i monitor, fatta l'autenticazione parte gnome e il secondo monitor si spegne.

Avete altri suggerimenti?

Vi allego il mio xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]"

        BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

questo è tutto quello che ho dentro xorg.conf

resto in attesa intanto faccio altri tentativi.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

gnome mantiene la sua risoluzione salvata. quindi teoricamente dovresti impostare tramite sistema-preferenze-risoluzione dello schermo una risoluzione valida impostata nell'Xorg.conf

----------

## MaxXMer

IN risoluzione schermo ho impostato 1280x1024  50hz

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... è sbagliato. devi mettere la risoluzione totale dei due schermi. quindi 2560x1024

----------

## MaxXMer

ah ok. 

Ma gli devo impostare la risoluzione totale da sistema-prefereze- risoluzione oppure impostarla nell'xorg.conf?

Mi sono affacciato sul mondo Linux tempo fa .. ma non mi sono mai addentrato troppo nello specifico e credo sia giunto il momento di capirci qualcosa davvero  :Smile:  perdonate la mia niubbagine :p

----------

## Ic3M4n

1) Non hai aggiunto i metamodes, senza di quelli la vedo dura far andare il tutto.

2) una volta che hai aggiunto i metamodes trovi le risoluzioni disponibili in gnome e puoi fare lo switch tramite quello. Altro consiglio: per creare le modes apri nvidia-settings  che ti permette di fare molte impostazioni, fai creare l'xorg.conf. se lo esegui da utente salvalo nella home e poi lo copi.

----------

## MaxXMer

scusa quali sarebbero? quelli che mi hai passato?

Come faccio a creare l'xorg.conf con nvidia-setting. l'ho installato ma non mi pare abbia questa fuzione.. almeno non so dove trovarla.

----------

## MaxXMer

Dunque.. ho messo i Metamodes, e cambiato risulzione nell'xorg.conf... dal preferenze->risoluzione schermo non mi fa mettere altro che 1024x768.

Posto il codice dell'xorg.conf

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "2560x1024"

        EndSubSection

        Option         "TwinView" "1"

        Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1600x1200_75 +0+0, CRT-1: 1600x1200_65 + 1600+0; CRT-0: 1024x768_75 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 1600x1200_65 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL"

EndSection

```

Continua non funzionare, il secondo monitor appena parte gdm si spegne e il primo monitor va in risoluzione 1024x768

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma scusa... tu hai copiato la mia configurazione paro paro...

i tuoi monitor supportano il 1600x1200?

altrimenti da quella configurazione è normale che vada a 1024 su un monitor solo, hai letto quello che c'è scritto il quella linea con i metamodes?

----------

## MaxXMer

Bhè in effetti... in quello che mi hai mandato non so mica di preciso cosa ci è scritto. :S

Ad ogni modo potrebbe essere un problema dei monitor che non supportano tanto. Provo a mettere così allora:

```

        Option         "TwinView" "1"

        Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_75 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_65 + 1280+0; CRT-0: 1024x768_75 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 1280x1024_65 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL" 

```

Così può andare?

----------

## Ic3M4n

all'interno dei metamodes devi inserire seguendo quanto sotto:

CRT-0: equivale al primo monitor, inserisci  risoluzione frequenza ed offset secondo quanto ti serve

CRT-1: è il secondo monitor, come sopra.

in particolare una risoluzione del primo monitor di 1280x1024@75 verrà segnata come 1280x1024_75.

Logicamente puoi visualizzare la stessa immagine sullo stesso monitor o visualizzare due cose completamente differenti, quindi utilizzando l'offset specifichi quanto deve essere spostata l'immagine che finisce su ogni singolo monitor. se il primo la lasci a 0 +0+0 e vuoi visualizzare il secondo affiancato sulla destra scriverai +1280+0, se lo vuoi a sinistra -1280+0 se lo vuoi sopra (credo) +0+1024 se lo vuoi sotto +0-1024 non sono sicuro dell'offset verticale ma nel caso è il contrario. Comunque se ti installi nvidia-settings ti fa tutto da solo, te l'avevo scritto in un post più su.

EDIT:

se vuoi che una risoluzione utilizzi un singolo monitor puoi inserire nell'altro NULL, per esempio con alcuni giochi è scomodo averli sui due monitor, almeno... io mi tiro scemo. se vuoi il gioco a 1280x1024@75 sul monitor di sinistra puoi scrivere 1280x1024_75 +0+0 in crt0 e NULL +0+0 in crt1, in questo modo la risoluzione voluta di 1280x1024@75 verrà visualizzata su un monitor solo e l'altro verrà spento.

DOMANDA: non è che per caso hai dei monitor lcd? mi sa che con quelli la sintassi varia leggermente.

----------

## MaxXMer

Si dunque intanto ti ringrazio per la pazienza  :Smile: 

Poi ho due LCD di marca diversa un LG 19" e un Acer 17" (il 19" impostato sulla porta VGA, l'altro sulla DVI con adattatore)

Nvidia-settings l'ho installato e me lo ritrovo nel menu ... ma pare non vi senta proprio il secondo monitor perchè cì'è solo il nome dell'LG.

Provo a impostargli questi parametri che hai scritto e vedo un attimo.

Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_75 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_65 +1280+0" 

Come impostazione dei metamodes quindi dovrebbe bastare così se voglio che mi si attivi il secondo monitor sulla destra e abbia la stessa risoluzione del primo?

----------

## knefas

Ti consiglio vivamente di leggere il README dell'nvidia, e' li per una ragione.  :Smile: 

Le cose sulla DVI mi pare vengano indicate come DFP, e non CRT.

----------

## Ic3M4n

cosa vuol dire che non ti vede il secondo monitor?

teoricamente dovresti avere nella sezione twin view la possibilità di configurare i monitor e la loro posizione.

questa comunque è la mia sezione screeen:

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1600x1200_75 +0+0, CRT-1: 1600x1200_65 +1600+0; CRT-0: 1024x768_75 +0+0, CRT-1: NULL; CRT-0: 1600x1200_65 +0+0, CRT-1: N

ULL"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        #Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

e funziona correttamente.

----------

## MaxXMer

ho letto il manule che ho di nvidia ma non parla di doppi schermi e di DVI :S

Cmq ora faccio qualche prova con le nuove info e vediamo che riesco a combinare. Sul pannetto di Nvidia.settings non cì'è niente riguardo il DualView.. e tra gli schermi che "sente" c'è solo l'LG (il principale)

Provo e vediamo che succede  :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

Questo e' il manuale, e questa e' la parte che interessa di piu' a te, credo.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... evidentemente qualcosa non va se anche nvidia-settings non ti mostra tali opzioni. che versione hai installata del programma?

----------

## MaxXMer

Allora ancora non ho provato a fare modifiche .. però vi posto i pacchetti che ho installato fino ad ora e le versioni.

media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version installed: 1.0.20051122-r3

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version installed: 1.0.9755-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

      Latest version installed: 1.2.0

nella finestra grafica del Nvidia Settings non compare nulla riguardo il Dual View. Nel manuale che mi avete passato c'è riportato il comando "nvidia-xconfig --dualview" che a quando pare sul mio pc non esiste mi da file inestente. Sul sito dell'Nvidia ci sono i driver da scaricare.. il file http://it.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run che non so per quale motivo mi apre e ne visualizza il contenuto, parte scripting parte compilato qiundi incomprensibile e non c'è versi di scaricarlo lo apre soltanto e lo visualizza :S

Ora farò qualche prova con l'xorg.conf intanto se pensate abbia qualche altro problema a monte... resto in attesa di suggerimenti. Grazie a tutti

----------

## djinnZ

la nvidia la ho avuta tra le mani solo per poco ma non c'è anche media-tv/nvtv? (se ho detto una fesseria chiedo venia in anticipo).

----------

## Ic3M4n

installa la versione in testing di nvidia settings. la versione che stai utilizzando adesso è di due anni fa.

----------

## MaxXMer

ok! Ti ringrazio provo subito  :Wink: 

----------

## MaxXMer

Ho dato uno sguardo alle nvidia-setting ma pare che non ce ne siano apparte quella che ho installato io :S niente masked, mi riconosce solo la versione che ho installato io. Dove sbaglio? lancio il comando "emerge -S nvidia" per visualizzare il pacchetto da scaricare in modo da sbloccarlo ma non mi visualizza altro che quella che ho.

Idee?

----------

## MaxXMer

Forse ho risolto. Trovati i driver nuovi sono riuscito a sbloccarli e ora mi vede il secondo monitor. Sono riuscito a settarlo con l'Nvidia-setting, ora ho un solo prob, mi genera un desktop unico allungato per i due monitor invece di farmi 2 desktop divisi ch epossono passarsi le finestre? idee per questo nuovo prob? sto cercando nei manuali ma non trovo niente di inerente .. :S

Altro problema, se apro diverse finestre alcune a volte mi diventano Nere. o.O

----------

